# ExcelForum Dead?



## DocAElstein (Nov 2, 2015)

ExcelForum ( ExcelForum.com ) has had increasing accessibility problems , ( amongst other problems ),  recently. For a few hours it appears totally dead. Anyone else who also Posts there noticed that?
( Occasionally it is accessible for a split second ).


----------



## Macropod (Nov 2, 2015)

I've just accessed it OK. Was having problems a while ago, though.


----------



## DocAElstein (Nov 2, 2015)

Macropod said:


> I've just accessed it OK. Was having problems a while ago, though.



I thought it was bacK just now as well,
 but then it just died again!!
Try again Tomorrow!!

Alan


----------



## Macropod (Nov 2, 2015)

I've just finished making a post there ...

Update: over the past hour there have been as many new posts there as here.


----------



## alansidman (Nov 2, 2015)

Appears to be working now.  16:25 MST


----------



## DocAElstein (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi


Macropod said:


> I've just finished making a post there ...
> Update: *over the past hour there have been as many new posts there as here*.



_ *-- unusual..*.. Ties up with people finally getting in after a break



alansidman said:


> Appears to be working now.  16:25 MST


_ --Yep , just got a post in

Thanks Macropod and Alan for letting me know
Alan


----------



## Macropod (Nov 2, 2015)

DocAElstein said:


> _ *-- unusual..*.. Ties up with people finally getting in after a break


Can't really say, though they were fairly evenly spread over the preceding hour - which included about 3/4hr before you started this thread.


----------



## xladept (Nov 2, 2015)

I couldn't access it for a good 7 hours.  I never noticed any Sucuri mesages while Arlette was still Administrating:|


----------



## Domski (Nov 5, 2015)

xladept said:


> while Arlette was still Administrating:|



Ahhh the lovely Arlette. Destroyer of worlds and apologiser extraordinaire for the 'powers' behind the site.


----------



## xladept (Nov 5, 2015)

The one and the same


----------

